# Simple DCS control for one train



## choochoo.72 (May 19, 2013)

Hi all, I want to run a simple subway loop with one MTH subway train with Proto 2. I was looking into using the DCS Commander 50-1033 but someone told me that it only is used for 2 rail DC. I will be running 3 rail 0 scale AC. Can that controller work with a single 3 rail AC proto train? If so any tips as to how to hook it up? THe loop is based on Lionel Fastrak. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

For 3 rail AC Lionel TMCC or Legacy is the most common. For the Simplest start you need a command module, CAB1, and power to the track. (aprox $150.00) The train also has to have TMCC in the locomotive. (another $100+ depending on what you want) 
Ask in the "O" gauge forum and you will get lots of ideas. Don


----------



## choochoo.72 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks, however the loco is MTH DCS, not TMCC.


Don Trinko said:


> For 3 rail AC Lionel TMCC or Legacy is the most common. For the Simplest start you need a command module, CAB1, and power to the track. (aprox $150.00) The train also has to have TMCC in the locomotive. (another $100+ depending on what you want)
> Ask in the "O" gauge forum and you will get lots of ideas. Don


----------

